# Whole chicken on grill question



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

I cut the back bone out and flattened a small "whole" chicken. I was reading some advise on making sure you keep the grill lid on and to watch out for flare-ups.

I'm a little confused by this. Things cook very fast on my grill - even on the low settings. I see flare ups all the time when I'm cooking  things. Heck, I have to watch hotdogs like a hawk or the skin will get burnt. 

I'm getting skeptical about trying this grilling a chicken.

Mary


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

Leaving the lid on will prevent flareups. If you are worried, do it over indirect heat, put the coals on one side, chicken on the other.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> Leaving the lid on will prevent flareups. If you are worried, do it over indirect heat, put the coals on one side, chicken on the other.



there are no coals. Its some grill my husband bought a few years ago. It's looks big, although I'm sure it's not the biggest grill ou there. You hit the ignite button.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

Can you adjust the burners for indirect heat, or set it on low? Do you leave the lid up when you grill?


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

I try to shut it when I can. I know I have to be real careful with hot-dogs though, because if I leave them in there for too long - the outside will get all burnt.

There is a low setting and I usually cook everything on that low setting - although to me it seems high, but maybe that's because it's a grill.

I'm guess I'm afraid I'm going to throw my chicken on it, close the grill and before its' cooked through the skin will get black and burnt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2010)

Large grills have three or four burners.  Don't light all the burners.  Light those on one side and put the chicken on the other side.  There is probably a thermometer that will tell you what temperature it is inside.  Use it like an oven.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Large grills have three or four burners.  Don't light all the burners.  Light those on one side and put the chicken on the other side.  There is probably a thermometer that will tell you what temperature it is inside.  Use it like an oven.



I always wondered if things will cook on the side you don't have lit. I was cooking some turkey burgers and hot dogs on it the other day. I was For some reason one side of the grill didn't light and I needed the whole grill for the amount I was cooking. My dad was over and I said, I wonder if they will still cook even though there is no direct heat. He (not exactly a big cook), so no way, you have to have it lit for it to cook.  

I will try that I think, cook it on the side that is not lit. I wonder how long I'm dealing with here. I think it's 5lbs. I have the thermometers you put in the chicken, not sure about a general oven thermometer. I did have one at one time, but not sure where it is now. I'll have to peek through my kitchen.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

ummmm, that's called indirect heat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there a thermometer in the lid of the grill?  That will tell you the 'oven' temperature - the temp under the lid.  That should be between 350 F and 400 F.  

A meat thermometer to measure the temperature in the meat will also be useful to be sure it's cooked.  That temp should be 165 F.  Make sure to check in several different parts of the chicken, especially the thighs and breasts.

Depending on the temperature of the grill, it could take about an hour and a half.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> ummmm, that's called indirect heat.



ya makes sense...I'm slow I guess. LOL


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 4, 2010)

no problem! What are you seasoning your chicken with? I like lemon and oregano, a Greek style of grilled chicken.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually just do typical salt, pepper, butter, garlic powder etc.

I found an old spice mixture "hopefully it's still good" that I used to cook ribs with once when I was doing this slow cooking method in the oven for ribs. I figured what the heck - I'll use some of that rub. I mixed it with olive oil and brushed it on. It's in tinfoil in the refrigerator since I won't be doing anything with the grill until way later.

It's my first time cutting the back bone out of the chicken too. Never did that before. I did try beer can chicken once - came out good. Did that in the oven.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree that indirect heat is the way to go, especially when cooking something that will take some time like a whole chicken.  One thing to be careful with, is that if you turn on the other burners after the chicken has cooked the fat that has dripped from the chicken may ignite causing a big flare up.  Don't ask how I know this.......

If you enjoy a smoky flavor, you can soak some wood chips (mesquite, applewood, hickory) in water for 30 minutes, drain and wrap in foil.  Place this directly on the lit burner while the chicken is cooking for a nice smoky flavor.  I make my ribs this way.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2010)

I do not like to cook with lid close, but that's just me.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 4, 2010)

i'd recommend starting with indirect heat (prob skin side up), and cooking till almost done....then flip the skin side down, and put in on direct med/med-hi heat to finish the cooking, and get some of that good, crispy skin....lid down the entire time (most grills are designed to cook with the lid down)....you'll prob get a bit of flame as the fat renders out, but hopefully it wont be too bad

also, if you have as much trouble with uneven heating and flareups as you say, it might be time to get a new grill, or at least service the one you have....unless you grill only a few times a year, a quality grill (or at least a properly working one) makes all the difference in the world


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

I just spatchcocked a 5lb chicken last weekend and cooked it on the grill... I have a charcoal grill that I rarely ever cover, I just babysit my chicken as it does tend to have flare-ups... It took about 1/2 hour on the grill with a 10 minute rest, and it was perfectly moist, and juicy...

Have fun with it i'm sure it will turn out perfect...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2010)

With chicken I always start out cooking with indirect heat, & only move it over the coals (I don't consider gas grills "grilling" - lol!) towards the end of the cooking time to crisp up the skin.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> ....lid down the entire time (most grills are designed to cook with the lid down)....


 

I am sorry but I strongly disagree with this statment. If you travel around the world you will see that most grills are even made without lids completelly. Personaly ,though I might be mistaken, I think it is an American thing to have a lid alltogether.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 4, 2010)

im not saying that you can't get great results without a lid, or that a lid is required, or that many grills are lid-less, or that early cavemen cooked with a lid, but it is true that if you look in the owners manual, most grills recommend that the lid be kept closed when cooking.....im referring to US grills designed for backyard use....for instance, Weber, which is arguable the king of backyard grilling, STRONGLY recommends that the lid always be closed, and always cooks with the lid closed at their restaurants...the reason it's recommended is to create an oven, so the outside of your food doesnt burn before the inside is cooked

but again, thats just what the manufactures recommend, and everyone is free to use it however they want, especially if they get good results...im even guilty of it myself sometimes (mostly with faster cooking food, though)


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 4, 2010)

When I do whole chicken (or duck) I like to put coals on either side.  I am not a fan on one sided indirect grilling.  I find I get too done on that side.  I could rotate it, but it is just s easy to light two smaller sets of coals.  I also close the lid for indirect grilling unless I need to check on things.  

A drip pan helps with flare ups, especially those on the next grilling.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise. It went well. I should of taking it off a little sooner, but it was still juicy enough. Any longer and it would of been dry. 

but all and all, it worked out great, cooked it on the side that was not lit. i think it took a little over an hour and it was about 5 lbs. It was a small one.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually - that's a pretty hefty chicken.  I consider a 2-1/2 to 3-pounder average; 5-7 pounds is a roaster.  But regardless - glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> ...  ...the reason it's recommended is to create an oven, so the outside of your food doesnt burn before the inside is cooked ...


 
Ok, now this make complete sense. The thing is that this applies when food you are cooking is large in size. Creating oven so do speak is needed in that case, but if you are making a hamburger or a small chicken as in this case I do not recomend using of the lid.
And if one needs oven to cook something then maybe oven should be used. Because to me grill is really not an oven, but again it is just my opinion.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 6, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Ok, now this make complete sense. The thing is that this applies when food you are cooking is large in size. Creating oven so do speak is needed in that case, but if you are making a hamburger or a small chicken as in this case I do not recomend using of the lid.
> And if one needs oven to cook something then maybe oven should be used. Because to me grill is really not an oven, but again it is just my opinion.



Yes but this outdoor oven can also smoke meats!  I don't think that this is something that I would try in my kitchen

I can also put a pizza stone on my grill grates and turn my grill into a pizza oven, it gets almost 200 degrees hotter than my kitchen range.  This is great for pizza.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh - thanks for the idea!  I recently bought a pizza stone & peel for my husband for Fathers Day from the furred & feathered "kids".  Will definitely have to try this with it.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 6, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oooh - thanks for the idea!  I recently bought a pizza stone & peel for my husband for Fathers Day from the furred & feathered "kids".  Will definitely have to try this with it.



I like this method because it is able to get the stone hotter than the oven.  the pizza cooks in about 3 minutes giving the crust a nice char.  These are the last pizzas that I cooked this way.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually have made pizzas on my charcoal grill before, but not using a pizza stone.  Used a large metal pizza pan that had lots of 1/4" holes perforating it.  I have to admit that it made quite a decent pie - those holes allowed the direct heat of the charcoal to crisp up that crust from the bottom very nicely.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> I actually have made pizzas on my charcoal grill before, but not using a pizza stone.  Used a large metal pizza pan that had lots of 1/4" holes perforating it.  I have to admit that it made quite a decent pie - those holes allowed the direct heat of the charcoal to crisp up that crust from the bottom very nicely.



I've never used a stone on the grill either Breezy, I just throw it on the grate, it's gets wonderfully crispy and I love the grill marks on it...


----------



## bakechef (Jun 6, 2010)

I really need to grill a pizza right on the grates, something that I have never tried.  My method came about in the quest for a really good traditional pizza, and when I realized that my grill got up to 700, the light bulb went on in my head, which is good, I feared that it had burned out.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 6, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> I usually just do typical salt, pepper, butter, garlic powder etc.


I'm just a novice at grilling but I'm thinking the "butter" is a red flag. That would cause your chicken to burn quicker than using cooking oil if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## frozenstar (Jun 7, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> I actually have made pizzas on my charcoal grill before, but not using a pizza stone.  Used a large metal pizza pan that had lots of 1/4" holes perforating it.  I have to admit that it made quite a decent pie - those holes allowed the direct heat of the charcoal to crisp up that crust from the bottom very nicely.



Haven't tried it on a charcoal grill. How does it taste like? Does it have that smoky taste?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes - but not so smoky that it overpowers the ingredients.  You do have to keep a close eye on it, but it doesn't take very long so that's not much of a hardship.


----------

